# BEST BRAND OF BERMUDA SEEDS(SO. WEST TN)



## rdavisi (Feb 14, 2018)

WHICH BRAND OF "BERMUDA SEEDS" IS BEST FOR OVERSEEDING. HAVE HEARD MANY SAY THAT THEY END UP WITH "WEEDS" IN THE SEEDS WHICH END UP MESSING UP THEIR LAWNS.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Unless you solarize the soil, the weeds are probably not attributable to the purchased seed. As far as the best bermuda seed, Riviera and Princess77 are widely considered to be the best. Maya competed well against them in the most recent NTEP, and can be had for much less.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Celebration is also a contender. (I stand corrected. No viable seed from Celebration. Vegetative propagation only)

Be advised, seeding will be challenging. Look for Tellycoleman's post on seeding his yard with Yukon.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Celebration is also a contender.
> 
> Be advised, seeding will be challenging. Look for Tellycoleman's post on seeding his yard with Yukon.


Celebration is a hybrid cultivar and does not produce viable seed.

I planted Riviera last summer and have been very happy with it so far.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Celebration is also a contender.
> ...


You are correct. Going to correct my post to note that.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick's Riviera Reno 2017


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

The big question here is, why are you wanting to overseed Bermuda? Is the lawn already Bermuda? Is it thin or patchy? There is normally no need to overseed an already existing Bermuda lawn. Proper culture practices eg: fertilizer, water, frequent mowing and a lot of sun is all Bermuda needs to fill in any thin areas.

Seeded cultivars are normally inferior to vegetative cultivars. The best seeded cultivars are only ranked mid pack when compared to the vegetative (sod) cultivars.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> ...There is normally no need to overseed an already existing Bermuda lawn...


+1


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Fertilizer, water, sunshine, and sharp mower blades equals bermuda grass.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Yes 
Living in Tennessee and being in the transition zone is confusing.
You get alot of advice from neighbors and even so called proffesionals that are just wrong or more related to a cool season market.
Nashville and Knoxville are predominantly cool season markets, Memphis is a mix. Most Lawn and Garden companies dont even know how to deal with my lawn. I priced aeration of my lawn last week and the guy looked at me, in my face, so seriously, and told me that i was making a mistake aerating my lawn and not overseeding. Needles to say I will be doing my own core aeration this year.

Hey wait, did you talk to the same guy. lol lol lol
Bermuda lawns traditionally do not need overseeding. If you have very large patches of bare spots I would honestly get a pro plugger and transfer plugs. That way you are sure to get the right grass growing.
Also if your not sure what kind of bermuda you have right now you will have a patchwork of different colors and texture (leaf blade sizes)if you choose the wrong one. You may not think you care but you will. (or your wife will make smart remarks like "why is that grass a different color?")
If your lawn is thin and week then you need to take pictures and it can be fixed. 
Overseeding bermuda will in my opinion be a big waste of money. You will get poor germination. And the cold weather varieties available by seed are not cheap. ( look at the price of Yukon Bermuda Seed) Why would you pay that much for a bag of seed thats almost guaranteed not to grow?
Now if your trying to do a complete renovation it is hard but in my opinion worth it. I am in nashville and my yard renovation was an ordeal. (understatement) But right now I also have about 75% green up. and its Mach 2nd. But that is a trait of my seed selection.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I agree with what everyone here has said. But, for what it's worth, when you order seeds from Florida it is required by law to have on the label or packaging a percentage of weed seeds by weight. Usually much less than %1.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> I agree with what everyone here has said. But, for what it's worth, when you order seeds from Florida it is required by law to have on the label or packaging a percentage of weed seeds by weight. Usually much less than %1.


Isn't it possible to get seed with 0% noxious weeds?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with what everyone here has said. But, for what it's worth, when you order seeds from Florida it is required by law to have on the label or packaging a percentage of weed seeds by weight. Usually much less than %1.
> ...


I'm not sure. When I've gotten seeds from Florida, it certainly looked like 0%. But I assume the manufacturers or harvesters are dealing in such large batch quantities they may have a hard time legally claiming 0% but good quality seed is effectively 0%.


----------

